# Help Electric Blue Jack Dempsey problem



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

I've purchased some 2in EBJDs and yesterday I noticed one hanging out at the top just sitting there. Then it went to the bottom and started swimming nose down in circles like a top. He's not eating as much as the other 7 and starting to look pale. All my water parameters are fine and I've been doing a 10% WC EVERY 3 days and help would be great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Was it bad within hours of putting it in? Was it just dumped or plopped in the tank? Could be the sort of transport shock that happens when you move a fish to lower hardness/salinity/temperature water.

Did/does it eat? Poop? Could be "bloat/swim bladder"you can try the pea trick.

Could be disease as new fish are prone to catching something in the store.

Could be a genetic issue. EBJDs are known for large die-offs. You have a nice, growing spawn and suddenly some don't grow and start dying. 

Don't take water quality for granted. How do you know it's "fine". If you have an ammonia (or nitrite) spike, 10% won't be enough to protect your fish. 90% of deadly is still pretty bad.

In any case, this one is probably going to die. If you have a warranty, use it.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought them from a breeder,and I put them in a container with the water they came in and added about 50% percent tank water. U did that every 10min until the water was the same temp as the tank. Now the fish I'm talking about was doing this right from the start and then about 1hr later he was fine... Been fine for about 2weeks now...And now it's doing it again. 50Gal breeder-No ammonia,no nitrites,nitrates are barely showing up and GH 75-150,KH 80-120 and ph 7.2-7.8 I have a HOB w/pillow softener a large piece of driftwood and I'm feeding beef heart flakes in the AM and spirilla(I'm sure I spelled that wrong lol)... And since no one else is showing any signs I think I'm gonna chalk it up to EBJD'S curse... That why I bought 8 figured there would be a couple that wouldn't make it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try going all green with the food for a few days. I suspect you are right, though.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

K......thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

